# Who films there meetup?



## chadack (Sep 14, 2022)

I've started to film my local meets so far just one who else dose this?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Sep 26, 2022)

I personally don't go to meets or cons - I have seen people post pics on Facebook groups after a meet, though.  As long as the participants are okay with being filmed, especially if you post anything online, go for it.


----------

